# Ticks



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I went fishing on a remote lake and a coule of hours later found a tick on my neck 
I realize the odds are its nothing, but I kept it in a pill bottle and am wondering if I call the doc, can they run a test on it to see if it has lyme or any of the other deseases? So i don't have to wait a couple of weeks to see if I get a rash.
I also herd I could have a vet check it. Is this true?


----------



## sargent (Oct 1, 2001)

the tick that causes Lyme disease is much smaller than the common tick. Most DR's or ER depts have ID charts for the different ticks. They have a index similar to what you would use for drill bits. If the tick can fit through a certain size hole its the one that causes Lyme disease. If its too big it a common tick. I'm sure most vets could ID the tick too.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

This was a small tick. I tried looking it up on the DNR site and I thought it might be the "american dog tick" but a web site said that species is the largest of the tick group. Mine was very small. I was wondering if it was a young one? I have founf them on my Lab before, but they where bigger than this one.
Like I mentioned, chances are very slim that it is a carrier of something, but I wanted to have it checked just to be safe.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

how big was it, the ones that carry lyme disease if i am not mistaken are not much bigger than the tip of a pencil.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Speaking of ticks....Memorial weekend found MWTROLL, 4 kids and myself having a "tick finding expedition".....we found 8 ticks ........more than I've found on that many people in the last 5 years put together....

Don't know why so many this year with such a cold spring....

Marc


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Marc, I have found 4 in my house and my wife found three on her. We think the dog keeps bringing them in, but we shaved him down so he doesnt keep them on him. 

I then went out and Diazanon the whole yard twice!!!!!


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

a little spray on the legs of dogs with A Deet product shoud help. The dogs will get used to it


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

After being at the cabin 3 weeks back we found 2 in my daughters head and a week and a half later I went to get in th3e shower and 1 was on my shoulder. Could it have lived in the house or car that long with no water and no food?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Ed Michrina _
> *a little spray on the legs of dogs with A Deet product shoud help. The dogs will get used to it *


I heard not to use DEET on dogs. By them licking their coat it could poison them. 
Not sure of the source...


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

The ticks seem really bad this year. The wife and I took her brothers lab puppy out there to let him run and do a little light training with him. We came back and found 3 on the wife. None on me or the dog luckily. We've heard the same from some of our friends as well.

I'm wondering why they seem so bad this year?

I definately would not use deet on the dog.

*From the Unniversity of Illinois College of Veterinary Medicine*


> Big problems occur when people try to use products designed for humans on their pets. Mosquito repellants that are for human use and not approved for animals should never be used on pets, says Dr. Merle. People could actually do their pet much more harm than good by using these products inappropriately.
> 
> DEET (N,N-diethyl-m-toluamide, N,N-diethyl-3-methylbenzamide ), for example, is a human mosquito repellent which may result in serious adverse effects when used on dogs and cats. Citrus oil extracts and other repellent oils should also be avoided because of extreme sensitivity of some animals to these products.


Full article at this link http://www.cvm.uiuc.edu/petcolumns/showarticle.cfm?id=361


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Well it all started When one of my dogs had a fear of those blk flies. The dog put 2 plus 2 together and when he got the spray, no flies. He would come over to it when the blk flies were bad.
He only lived to be 15 yerars old. I might have got 6 more mo.'s out of him without deet??? 
My other 2 labs only licked it once.
All i'm saying Deep woods off Keeps the ticks off my dogs, better than on kids. I'd rather put deet on my dogs than kids. 

Another thing. The stuff the vet gives me to keep ticks off, states wear gloves, don't touch, ect. If you only get ticks on your dog when up-north for the week or 2 - weeks. It seem's to me better to spray the dogs. 

If I had a dog that licked it more than once, I wouldn't spray them, but they don't. 

I love my dogs they are family and I would do nothing to hurt them. But I think dogs are more short lived than humans. I do realize the effects of tylanol. onions. choc. ect on dogs . I'm not a vet but don't want my dogs bringing ticks into my beed. 

Just my opinion Anyone esle used OFF -deet??


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

ooops Thats Bed. i should read these before posting I should have put the love pad/dog pad.


----------

